# Help: Scary Instrumental Industrial



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, so this year I am attempting to get some more variety in the mix for our Halloween "Haunt" (Basically make our house scary as hell with lights, fog, music, etc.

I am looking for some pointers to some music to use. In the past I have found my favorite kind is typically industrial to get the blood pumping.

Here are some examples to give you an idea of the kind of music I am looking for:

*Helix6* (Newgrounds Audio Portal)
(All Songs) - Helix6's Audio

I am definitely including this one:
Fear - Helix - Fear

What do you think about these 2 songs by him: Illusion and Overkill for possibly usable music for Halloween?
Do you have any other recommendations from Helix6 or Newgrounds audio portal similar to Fear?



*Charlie Clouser*
****hole - YouTube - Charlie Clouser - ****hole Theme

(Looking for music similar to what he has made, and the above is a good example; btw I already have all his scary music so no recommendations are needed from him)
Hell, last year in 2007 7/8 of my music was from his Saw soundtracks, and Deadsilence =] So any similar finds to him will be great.


The resident evil soundtrack is also useful for *Marilyn Manson*'s 4 best songs ever:
Ex: Cleansing - YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Cleansing

I always have included his Cleansing, Reunion, Seizure Of Power, Resident Evil Theme. (you can look those up on YT also)

If you know of similar songs, or more by Manson that are similar that would be helpful too.



*Frank Klepacki* also has some amazing work that can be used:

Here is one off of his latest work of the UaW soundtrack, called Haunt:
It is a fusion of metal riffs with electronic background effects. (Usually what he is notorious for)
YouTube - Universe At War - Haunt.

Another more ambient one of his from UaW is Calculations: 
youtube.com/watch?v=cSgeG0j83Ic



*Sonic Mayhem* is damn good too. So I am looking for ones similar to his music as well.
Noise purge
YouTube - 05 Sonic Mayhem Noise Purge Quake 3 III


Thanks a bunch for the help.



PS
Also if any of you need help finding more songs by some of the artists I listed here, I might be able to point you in the right direction. (Sorry for the crappy quality from youtube links, but its fast streaming so it good just to get a taste of the specific artist or song)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Seems to me from the post that you don't need any help from us....lol.


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> Seems to me from the post that you don't need any help from us....lol.




Hmm well I was just seeing if I perhaps missed any.
I know there is still a lot to be discovered, so perhaps some out there will know.

But yes as you said, perhaps many will find my post valuable for some ideas. Did you like some of my suggestions?

I will update it periodically as I find some more while browsing around.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

All great choices yes.


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Indeed. Although I must say: Mr. Clouser takes the cake for the scariest music ever =]


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For Goth / Instrumental music that doesn't have lyrics, I like Raison d'Etre. And maybe a bit spookier than that is B. Lustmord ... "The Place Where The Black Stars Hang" and "The Monstrous Soul" are pretty spooky. Both artists are more ambient than the stuff you listed above (if you're wanting background "noise" more than background "music").


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea that is damn scary Ambient background atmosphere.
MySpace.com - raison detre - SE - Ambient / Industrial / Experimental - www.myspace.com/detreraison
MySpace.com - Lustmord - Los Angeles, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/lustmord

Its amazing although I wish it had more of a structure. I need to find ambient like that, fused with an EBM Industrial Synth.


Thank you for the recommendations.
More are very welcome from anyone. 

Here is the current playlist so far:


----------

